# How do you grill your corn on the cob....



## suziquzie (Aug 30, 2008)

do you just take the silk out, butter, s&p, put the husk back on and go for it?
How long does it take?
Direct heat right?
Lighting the grill soon (charcoal)
HELP! 
thanks.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 30, 2008)

I break the end silk off, leave everything else intact, and toss it over a medium/low flame. I'm not sure how that equates to charcoal. Maybe 350 degrees on my lid thermometer. Rotate 180 the first time, then 90, then 180 again, so all the husk gets "color". And yes, the husk will turn black, but don't worry about it. Also, I have the lid down most of the time, but not towards the end, unless whatever else I am cooking requires the lid be down, then sometimes I will switch the corn to indirect if I think it's done. It takes somewhere between 25 minutes and 45 minutes..... It is one of those things I never pay attention to time anymore.  The kernels are plump, juicy, and maybe just a few starting to turn goldish brown. No soaking necessary either. It's one of those things you usually have to do a couple times to get a feel for.


----------



## homecook (Aug 30, 2008)

I do the same as pacanis. Sometime I do soak, not always. It is so good. I usually turn about every 15 minutes if directly on coals.

Barb


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 30, 2008)

LOl thank you so much!!!
But...
I asked the boys to NOT take the husk off.... 
they did anyway..... just trying to help. 
SO! 
I can grill 'em naked right?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes you can, but it is a lot trickier.
Baste them with butter as they cook (I season the butter with minced garlic, s&p and sometimes Italian seasoning). The kernels generally come out a bit drier grilling them this way, but it's still good.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Pacanis....
In the meantime I found a thread where you mentioned how to do it actually......
I hope they're not overcooked..... Looks great though!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 30, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Thanks Pacanis....
> In the meantime I found a thread where you mentioned how to do it actually......
> I hope they're not overcooked..... Looks great though!


 
You did? Did I mention the cooking time?
I can never remember


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2008)

i like them raw if really fresh and sweet. 

second best way imo is to pull the husks down, remove the silk, pull the husk back up, then grill. by opening them up, you get more smoke and a little more browning inside.

finally, boiled for just a few minutes. not too long, or it's just mush.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 31, 2008)

Suzie, do it just like they do it at the state fair or farmers market. Put it right on the grill, as is, probably 10 - 20 minutes. Turning quarter turn, every so often, I do it all the time, yum.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 31, 2008)

Exactly as you said.   Keep it moving or the husk will ignite from the dripping butter.  It usually takes about 10 minutes.

I've got to get mine ready for tonight!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 31, 2008)

We pull back the husk, remove the silks, put the husk back and grill them for 10 minutes or so, too, then add the butter and S&P after cooking.


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't do anything. I take the corn, husk, silk and all and put it on the grill over direct heat as is. I do not soak it or anything. I turn the corn every few minutes or so. The husk will char and get back. That is what you want. I let it go for 15-20 minutes or so. Take it off the grill and take off the husk and silk which will just slide right off. If you are lucky then some of the kernels will have taken on some color. The corn will have a slight smoky taste too. 

The only problem with this way is that your hands need to be made of asbestos or you need to let the corn cool a bit before you attempt to take the husk and silk off.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 31, 2008)

GB said:


> I...The only problem with this way is that your hands need to be made of asbestos or you need to let the corn cool a bit before you attempt to take the husk and silk off.


 
I was going to mention that. Since I eat the corn last, sometimes I let it rest on the porch railing and you still have to be fast with your husking. Or at least after you peal and you grab the husks and twist them off. Youch.


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 31, 2008)

I used to do the soak and roast in the husk thing.  Now I clean the corn down and drop it on the grill naked.  It cook up just fine.  Juicy, sweet and no hot husk to deal with.


----------

